# Naked and Affaid Reality Show



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Would you do it?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My legs havnt seen the light of day since around 1950 at least lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

No way.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have not had a TV'thingie for more then (20) Twenty years.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Ridiculous! But I do sleep in the nude.......when no grandkids are visiting.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, my nakedness is for private exploration only.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

No; I cannot stand ridicule.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys act like no clothes is the big deal, what about the no food part ?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on what it pays. The biting bugs would be my main concern. I think I could catch some food. No way to sleep if misquotes are bad


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd have more of an issue with the no shoes than being naked. I hate being barefoot


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I always have slept nekkie, and I couldn't go without shoes with these fat, er flat feets


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Would you do it?


Would you?

Going naked wouldn't bother me but going barefoot is a no way. I am a tenderfoot


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Be interesting to see the ages of those sayin yes, and those sayin no. But I could guess, for the most part which side of 50 each is on lol.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

That would be the last of my issues too. Making that last swim through gators, crocs and snakes, sleeping cold and wet, and biting insects, sun burn. I would have to get busy dealing with these issues ASAP. I would need to put on about 80 lbs. before I started.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Naked and afraid(the words, I've never watched the tv show) remind me of a guy we once had as a driver. 

I, personally, would never have hired the guy, but I sub-contracted out to a crew for 2 or 3 years, and the head cheese there had hired his brother-in-law as a driver. The driver had some pretty severe deficiencies, and drank beer all day long, too. 

Anyway, one night, we were down by the river, drunk, and Darrell(the driver) took off his clothes. It was just something he liked to do, and there wasn't much use arguing with him about it. Police saw the truck from the bridge, and came down the path to check it out. All of us ran and fond a good hiding spot, but Darrell decided he wasn't doing anything wrong, so just stood there. Naked. Anyway, once they got close to him, they started yelling and acting up, which startled him, so he took off running!! Right through the 40 acre briar patch. Still naked, but holding his 6-pack in one hand, and the open beer high in the other hand. No hands free to ward off briars! 

You got to admire a man who decides what he thinks is important, and sticks with his decision, even though he was naked, running in a briarpatch. The police hung around a minute or 2, and got back in their car. I imagine it was one of those things where they determined that they didn't see anything, therefore there was nothing to pursue.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

No shoes, No food, No water, and No soft bed would all bother me more than the naked part.

WWW


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

The biggest issue is that I would probably get paired with a former military know-it-all and there would be video evidence of me killing him in his sleep. 

I'll pass


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nope.


Why not?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

no really said:


> No way.


Why not?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Why not?


I like my tender parts proctected from sharp pointy things, sun and stinging/biting critters. I don't mind being naked in controlled enviroments LOL.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

No because I get cold very easily. I think this is the epitome of a really bad reality show. Pretending to be honest and with real situations but not even having the courage to stop blurring breasts, bums and pubes. Should be called blurred and afraid. I love how TV swears a blue streak, shows graphic torture and murder but faints at the site of a breast or penis.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like houses, window screens, central heat and air conditioners, and my own bed.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have always said that my idea of "roughing it" is Motel 6.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I do my best work when i'm naked.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I do my best sleep when im nekked lol


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

M5farm said:


> I do my best work when i'm naked.


That's what they all say!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I wondered if there would be a commonality in answers for ladies vs guys or age groups or relationship status or even areas of the country we live in. I thought it was interesting that the majority of answers had ties to the part about being naked and only a few referenced the survival aspect.

Personally the part about being naked in terms of modesty would be weird for me because people I don't even know would be seeing me naked and my mama taught me bether than that! Also because I'm not about the whole bug thing and I HAVE to brush my teeth at leat twice a day...it's a thing. Running around in the woods al fresco or skinny dipping in the lake with a significant other...that's a whole different thing. I think the cool part of the premise of that show and the part that would be the hardest for me is the challenge of living comfortably that long with the.limitations you'd have. Trying to thrive in a place that you have limited knowledge and no experience with and with very little in terms of tools or supplies...now that's a challenge!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I would say no, some things are best left unseen.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

No tv network is going to put old nekkid people on view, ratings would drop like a rock. They want nekkid 20 somethings I am sure. Then only what they consider attractive nekkid 20 somethings.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I have to say that I have seen plenty of not so attractive over 20 somethings on the show as well as some not so attractive 20 somethings. Bit beauty is in the eye of the beholder too I suppose.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I have to say that I have seen plenty of not so attractive over 20 somethings on the show as well as some not so attractive 20 somethings. Bit beauty is in the eye of the beholder too I suppose.


Some people look better with their clothes on, so the producers are probably just as surprised as anybody


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

Depends on how much money it would pay? If it was worth my while 50,000-100000K I would do it. 68 years old.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id got for a mere 5 grand


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

When Im naked others are afraid...…..


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Not for me the bugs chew me up with my clothes on.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We've been watching it and as far as I can tell there isn't any significant amount of money awarded at the end of the 3 weeks. Would I do it? Nope but not because of the naked part but because I would be afraid that my partner and I would not be a good team. Also, I wouldn't want to be eaten alive by the bugs or get a parasite. Some of the locations have some pretty serious diseases floating around. The payoff doesn't really seem worth the risk.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

Last time I was naked an afraid was when I noticed the hot water running out in the shower.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

rkintn said:


> We've been watching it and as far as I can tell there isn't any significant amount of money awarded at the end of the 3 weeks. Would I do it? Nope but not because of the naked part but because I would be afraid that my partner and I would not be a good team. Also, I wouldn't want to be eaten alive by the bugs or get a parasite. Some of the locations have some pretty serious diseases floating around. The payoff doesn't really seem worth the risk.


Some think because they are married or failure to launch children they already have a parasite


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Rkintn

It seems like I’ve heard of contestants that wound up with problems that have pretty much destroyed their life.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Rkintn
> 
> It seems like I’ve heard of contestants that wound up with problems that have pretty much destroyed their life.


There were a couple of episodes that went a little more in depth with the show and what happened off camera. Yeah, some of them got pretty sick.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

None of this is especially surprising https://screenrant.com/secrets-about-naked-and-afraid/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Reality TV is an oxymoron.
If the majority of HT members found themselves to be naked and afraid, they wouldn't be naked for very long and fear only lasts as long as you allow it. The number of people willing to go nakey is enough that it is doubtful your local paper would run a story about "Local Boy Makes Good".
If our country got to the point where I couldn't even find clothes to wear, I'd have to wonder why I'm still alive?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL you may not have watched it much but it seems for some the first thing they do is make clothes.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Out of curiosity folks what would your priorites be if you were on the show?
I think mine would be 
1 shelter 2 water 3 clothing to make 1 and 2 easier.
Truth be told it would actually be doing all at once. while checking out the area Id be looking for water and a pleasant place to inhabit but id also keep a eye open for water and materials for Home and clothing.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Out of curiosity folks what would your priorites be if you were on the show?
> I think mine would be
> 1 shelter 2 water 3 clothing to make 1 and 2 easier.
> Truth be told it would actually be doing all at once. while checking out the area Id be looking for water and a pleasant place to inhabit but id also keep a eye open for water and materials for Home and clothing.


Depends on the terrain I'd be in.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Have y'all watched the tv show Alone? It is an actual survival show where the participants have to self document their time in the program. The last one left wins $500,000. I've watched season 1 and am about half way thru season 2. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Ummm snakes people. Creepy things that go bump in the night. Not good bumps either. I’m not a fan of the dark unknown. Nor snakes.

But I’m with you. I’d probably get stuck with a class A jerk who I’d want to bash. Not to tolerant of class A’s.


----------

